# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  كلمنجي وكلمنجو

## علاء زين الدين

كلمنجي وكلمنجو

 

راح الكلمنجي عالفسخاني
يبيع كلماته في الكراريس
قاللو بنص بريزة وتبقى مسقف
فرصة عظيمة وسعر رخيص
قاللوا معلم موزة: بضاعتك
زفرة تاخدها لبتوع الجرانين
بشوية ملح وصلصة وإرفة
يبيعوا كلامْجَك للأراطيس
...
حَب الكلمنجي يجرب تاني
لَمّ كلامه وعالفكهاني وراح:
بنص ريال وتشيل فُكاهات
وكلام عن أرع كتير ونياح
الريس عِنبَة ادّاللو نصيحة
من طيبتو وقاللوا كلامك بايت
روح لبتوع السيما .. بَابُودمّو
ومزيكة يتحول أمجاد وكفاح
...
عدَّا الكلمنجي يا عيني يجرجر
شيلته فريح شباك حلاق
فدخللو وقاللو: معايا اللي يسلي
زبونك  وتمللي يعودلك مشتاق
قال من غير ما يبص الأسطى:
كلامك بارد ينفع ف التليفزيون
دا كلامْجَك مع بودرة وتسريحة
يطلّع كتكوتة بترطُن ف الأخلاق
..
الكلمنجي فكر يتمدِّن فاتعولم
لبس الكسكِّتة و راح ع َصايبر
قال: بشوية كاش ودورين ببلاش
هاكتبلك موقع بيبرجل  ويِحير
قاللو الأدمِن: "أوهام!" بس رموزك
تنفع حزب مكنسل م الزعامات
بفلاحتك على كام برنامج حزبي
بالفلاشات وفتوات، هيهَيِّس ويزمَّر
..
والكلمنجي يوماتي يجرب حظُه
مرة في شُبرا ومرة ف بندر طنطا
لا هُوُ طايل شُهرة ولا نايبُه
حِتة خَرطة منِ التورتة
وتمللي هيطلع م المولد
بلا حُمُّص حتماً على طول
وهيفضل صاحب مبدأ بيقول
على لونَك دايماً يا باتيستا

----------


## سمـاء

مبدعنا علاء زين الدين

رصد دقيق لظاهرة تضخمت فى أيامنا هذه... 

المهم أن نستطيع تمييز الكلمنجية حتى لا نضيع وقتنا وتفكيرنا معهم..

خالص تقديرى...

----------


## الشحرورة

*أخى الكريم علاء زين الدين

واه من الكلامنجى وحكاياته
تعبنا وتعبتنا كتر حركاته
لكن دول ايامه
وكتير واقفين على بابه
فرصة وجتله يحقق احلامة

ألف شكر لوجودك بيننا بكلماتك التى لها طابع خاص
تسلم الايادى
وبانتظار جديدك دايما

ودى وتقديرى

*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> مبدعنا علاء زين الدين
> 
> رصد دقيق لظاهرة تضخمت فى أيامنا هذه... 
> 
> المهم أن نستطيع تمييز الكلمنجية حتى لا نضيع وقتنا وتفكيرنا معهم..
> 
> خالص تقديرى...


الأخت الكريمة سماء،

تعليق فطن وملاحظة الواعية.

ربما تحتوي الأبيات على استجابة لمطلبك أو دليل لمبتغاك

لكن ربما بالإفصاح عنه أفرض على القراء منظوراً محدداً لرؤية كلمات هذه الأبيات 

أشكرك أختي على المتابعة أخي الكريمة

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> *أخى الكريم علاء زين العابدين
> 
> واه من الكلامنجى وخكاياته
> تعبنا وتعبتنا كتر حركاته
> لكن دول ايامه
> وكتير واقفين على بابه
> فرصة وجتله يحقق احلامة
> 
> ألف شكر لوجودك بيننا بكلماتك التى لها طابع خاص
> ...


الكريمة الشحرورة،

كلماتك اللطيفة وتعليقك الكريم إضافة لا شك طيبة.

حتى وإن كان في الاسم خطأ كتبتيه فالغلطة هينة.

أسأل الله أن يزيدك لطفاً وكرماً ..

أشكرك  أختي الكريمة

----------


## الشحرورة

> الكريمة الشحرورة،
> 
> كلماتك اللطيفة وتعليقك الكريم إضافة لا شك طيبة.
> 
> حتى وإن كان في الاسم خطأ كتبتيه فالغلطة هينة.
> 
> أسأل الله أن يزيدك لطفاً وكرماً ..
> 
> أشكرك  أختي الكريمة


*
أخى الكريم الأستاذ علاء

ألف شكر لكلماتك الطيبة وردك الرقيق
ولقد تم تصحيح الأسم معذرة على الخطأ الغير مقصود

تقديرى*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*
هو يعنى ياعم زين

الكلام اللى في قلوبنا

وإللي عشنابه سنين

هو كان إيه بس إللى نابنا

وإحنا راسمين الحنين

والمشاعر

والعواطف

للقلوب الطيبين

كت عشان نوصف جراحنا

أو عشان نرسم فرحنا

أو عشانا نخبي نوحنا

عن عيون الفغلانين

لو فى يوم فكرنا نوزن

شعرنا بفلوس كتير

كنا غنينا لحمير

أو خضار أو جنزبيل

أو قصير أو طويل

كنا نبقى بالفلوس متحينين

والفلوس تمحى المشاعر

كله يبقى لنغسه فاكر

بس أصله يبقى مين؟  


**************

بيني وبينك أنا إتبرجلت
وكنت مستنى رد واجد عشان أرد

هههههههههههههه

بس ده بيني وبينك أهـ  مش تجيب سريه خالص

ههههههههههههه

بيقولو الصبر طيب وأدينا صابرين عالكلامنجيه بتوع الأعنيه الشمحطيه

ومسير حيرجع الشعب كله لعصر الست وفريد وفايزه وحليم

ودى ووردي*

----------


## علاء زين الدين

السلام عليك ورحمة الله شاعرنا الجميل وجدي محمود،

حقاً لم اقصد البرجلة .. أو على الأقل ليس من الزاوية التي رأيتها. 

لكن هكذا المشاعر حين نكتبها أليس كذلك؟ 

كل قارئ يرى الكلمات من زاوية مشاعره هو وتصبح هذه المعاني ملكاً له. 

لكن أتكلم عن الكلمنجي الذي أحبت أختنا سماء أن تعرفه لتتجنبه ..

فإذا أعرض الإنسان البسيط بفطرته عن بضاعته وهو يصر أن عنده ما ينفع هذا البسيط. فهذا هو الكلمنجي.

إذا كانت هذه البضاعة رائجة فقط بين دوائر المتكلفين والمنتفعين. فهذا هو الكلمنجي.

وإذا كان مبدأه دائماً هو ............ !! فهذا هو الكلمنجي.

أشكرك أخي وجدي على إضافتك المنشطة للذهن.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

لا يا عمو    *علاء زين الدين*

ده مش كلامنجي 
ده بصراحه
كتاتبجي


والكلامنجي
بيتكلم
أما 
الكتاتبجي 
فهو إللي بيكتب
نص وشعر وسيناريو
وقصة ومقاله
وعمود يومي



وأهديك أغنية الكركوبة صباح
وإللي كان حفل زفافها من يومين

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> لا يا عمو    *علاء زين الدين*
> 
> ده مش كلامنجي 
> ده بصراحه
> كتاتبجي
> 
> 
> والكلامنجي
> بيتكلم
> ...


ألف مرحب دكتور جمال وأهلاً بك،

ما يمنعش د. جمال أنه يكون كلمنجي وكتاتبجي كمان.

وممكن نقول أن كل كتاتبجي كلمنجي لو انطبقت عليه الشروط 
لكن مش بالضرورة إن كل كلمنجي كتاتبجي حتى لو انطبقت عليه الشروط
وبكدة ممكن نجمع بين القولين ونبقى متفقين

وطبعاً أنا شعرت أنك مركز على كتاتبجي معين لو فهمتك صح 
وبرضو متفقين

لكن كمان في ظاهرة الكلمنجي اللي هي أعم وأشمل
ويمكن لو زرت القصيدة على مدونتي سترى بعض الأمثلة 
وهي على سبيل المثال لا الحصر لتوضيح المسألة
مع العلم أني تجنبت عرض هذه الأمثلة هنا لا أسيس قاعة الشعر

سعدت بك مرة أخرى أخي العزيز د. جمال وكأنك نقلتني من قاعة الشعر إلى قاعة السياسة
والسلام عليك ورحمة الله

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> سعدت بك مرة أخرى أخي العزيز د. جمال وكأنك نقلتني من قاعة الشعر إلى قاعة السياسة
> والسلام عليك ورحمة الله



أنا الأسعد وأنا لم أنقلك  من قاعة الشعر إلى قاعة السياسة بل في الحقيقة الخيوط تشابكت مع بعضها البعض فعم أحمد فؤاد نجم شاعر ويعمل بالسياسة  وأنا فنان ورسام كاريكاتير كليبي ودكتور وكمان مهندس وبأعمل في السياسة ...فالإنسان من غير سياسة إنسان سلبي وخامل ومالوش إلا المشي جنب الحيط ...وعجبي!  ::

----------

